# Tivo Wins Lawsuit Against Dish for DVRs



## Tony Trent (Nov 28, 2002)

If Tivo has their way we may lose our DVRs. Thanks to an over-broad and silly Patent.

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1895,1949574,00.asp


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Already being discussed here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=56410


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Hi Tony,

When you come here, consider visiting our home page whenever you get the chance. 

http://www.dbstalk.com

Closing


----------

